# CPT30 and Studio Tax



## Rebecca (Aug 10, 2014)

I am trying to file my taxes via Studio Tax, and cannot complete the Netfile because "You elected to stop contribution to CPP (Line 50372 of schedule 3/RC381). Please confirm that you completed form CPT30 for 2020 to elect to stop contributing to the CPP and the date of the election."

This never happened! There is nothing on my return even remotely resembling such an item, but I'm now stuck with either lying (and saying I filled that form out), or saying no, which stops the Netfile process in its tracks.

Any help with this would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## hycm53 (May 11, 2019)

Rebecca said:


> I am trying to file my taxes via Studio Tax, and cannot complete the Netfile because "You elected to stop contribution to CPP (Line 50372 of schedule 3/RC381). Please confirm that you completed form CPT30 for 2020 to elect to stop contributing to the CPP and the date of the election."
> 
> This never happened! There is nothing on my return even remotely resembling such an item, but I'm now stuck with either lying (and saying I filled that form out), or saying no, which stops the Netfile process in its tracks.
> 
> Any help with this would be greatly appreciated!


Did you try update Studio Tax ? You can email Studio Tax customer service for help.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

Looks like either you or Studio Tax have a Typo. Line 50372 is on Schedule 8 (not 3). On line 50372, it seems that is where you elect to stop making CPP contributions on self employment income.



https://www.canada.ca/content/dam/cra-arc/formspubs/pbg/5000-s8/5000-s8-20e.pdf



If you were not self employed and this does not apply to you, contact Studio Tax. I have found that they will get back to you in a day or two. Maybe not with long weekend about to start?

Good Luck


----------



## Rebecca (Aug 10, 2014)

Thank you both for your replies. I contacted Studio Tax and received a quick response, but their answer was to check the details on Scheule 8, which wasn't part of my tax filing. I decided to download it though, from the "forms" button at the top, and discovered that it had a box checked indicating that I was telling them that I'd chosen to do this in the past (NOT!). I unchecked the box that said that, and was able to submit my return. Must be a glitch in their system, and I will be pointing it out to Studio Tax.


----------



## hycm53 (May 11, 2019)

Rebecca said:


> Thank you both for your replies. I contacted Studio Tax and received a quick response, but their answer was to check the details on Scheule 8, which wasn't part of my tax filing. I decided to download it though, from the "forms" button at the top, and discovered that it had a box checked indicating that I was telling them that I'd chosen to do this in the past (NOT!). I unchecked the box that said that, and was able to submit my return. Must be a glitch in their system, and I will be pointing it out to Studio Tax.


Studio Tax will ask a string of questions when starting new tax return even transfer from previously tax return, you may accident answer "yes" for that question.


----------



## Rebecca (Aug 10, 2014)

hycm53 said:


> Studio Tax will ask a string of questions when starting new tax return even transfer from previously tax return, you may accident answer "yes" for that question.


But it has never been a part of any previous return either. So odd. Looked back, and never had a schedule 8 for any reason.


----------



## hycm53 (May 11, 2019)

Rebecca said:


> But it has never been a part of any previous return either. So odd. Looked back, and never had a schedule 8 for any reason.


I checked my StudioTax 2018, 2019 and 2020. There indeed was Schedule 8 in StudioTax. I am not sure what happened in your StudioTax. 

I had mentioned before that StudioTax had to be update couple times manually , since it won't update automatically. 

The first image was 2018 and the second one was 2020. I had to put "12" in box A in 2020 manually.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

In studio tax, you have to add the schedules you want to use or even look at. Click on Forms in menu at top.


----------



## Rebecca (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes, I had to add it from the "forms" menu at the top of the page, because it didn't come up automatically as it would have done if I'd either used it before, or chose it when I was setting up this year's return. I have been using Studio Tax for about 10 years now, and never was even aware of a schedule 8, since it didn't apply to anything I was involved with. I only added it though, because I wanted to look at the form to see if it had something strange on it (which it did), after being denied the ability to netfile, and then I altered it. Still don't know why it had a checkmark indicating that I had made that election though, because it had never happened in previous years.


----------

